# The Magnificent Garden Route of South Africa



## Ivan Muller (Mar 5, 2014)

More of my Garden Route images can be seen here at :

http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/2014/03/eos-6d-review-part-2-gps-garden-route.html


----------

